# pee rocks?



## gypsifire30 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is there a special kind of rock to use as a pee rock..What is the best to use?  ty


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

Just a smooth palm sized rock works! As long as its cleaned and sanitized you can get one anywhere! I live in an apartment complex so there arent really a whole lot of areas I could find them outside so I just bought one at the pet store in the reptile/fish area. Hope that helps!


----------



## gypsifire30 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you much.


----------



## samandeggs (Nov 7, 2014)

do these really work? I thought all rats just kinda pee wherever unconsciously. All my girls are litter trained but I can't seem to get them to pee in the box regularly... mostly just on each other.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine worked almost instantly. I bought a chinchilla cooling stone and broke it into manageable pieces. Rubbed a little bit of pee on it and stuck it in the litter box. I don't think they go anywhere else now.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I've never heard of this pee rock thing. I actually thought it was a joke when I read the post. So... rub some pee on a rock, put it where you want them to go, and the rats supposedly instinctively go where they smell they've gone before? Is that the gist of it?


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

jlhummel said:


> I've never heard of this pee rock thing. I actually thought it was a joke when I read the post. So... rub some pee on a rock, put it where you want them to go, and the rats supposedly instinctively go where they smell they've gone before? Is that the gist of it?


Yes, plus they just like sitting on top of rocks and peeing for some reason. If you put a pee rock (or two) in each of your litter boxes, it helps to train them to do their business there.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I got mine from lowes. We went in the lawn and garden area and found broken paving stones. I tried to pay but they just told me to take them. They're not smooth and round but they seem to work fine anyway!


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

LittleBird said:


> Yes, plus they just like sitting on top of rocks and peeing for some reason. If you put a pee rock (or two) in each of your litter boxes, it helps to train them to do their business there.


Huh. I'll have to try this and see how it goes.



rudecrudetattooedfatgirl said:


> I got mine from lowes. We went in the lawn and garden area and found broken paving stones. I tried to pay but they just told me to take them. They're not smooth and round but they seem to work fine anyway!


Great idea. I'll go take a look this weekend. i have some parks near my though. I should be able to find a rock that would work.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

jlhummel said:


> Huh. I'll have to try this and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea. I'll go take a look this weekend. i have some parks near my though. I should be able to find a rock that would work.


Yeah, I just got my rocks outside. Just be sure and wash them really good with hot water, dish soap, and a little bleach to kill off any germs or parasites that might be living on the rocks. Then rinse really good and let dry. I also scrubbed mine with a scrub brush to get into the cracks & crevices to make sure it was clean. Sounds funny trying to sterilize a rock that's going to be used for rats to pee on! LOL But seriously, you don't want to take a chance on mites of any kind infesting your rats because that can be a nightmare.


----------

